# Masons Improved CFJCo Logo



## Skeet4206 (May 28, 2016)

I ran across this old mason jar up in Vermont recently.  I found some information on it with the CFJCo logo (Consolidated Fruit Jar Co.).  The one I have has the diamond shaped "o".  It appears these jars were made from 1878-1882.  It has the glass center of the lid that came with jar.  It has an embossing on it but cant quite read it.

Is there anyone that can tell me anything else about this jar.   Are they common?


----------



## CreekWalker (May 29, 2016)

It's a beauty! Nice color.


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2016)

That jar is a pretty good one primarily because the monogram is on the reverse. The closure is called a band and insert type. The insert should have dates and the monogram on it. Value will depend on size and condition, I do not have a current Red Book so can't give you a proper ID # or value. 
Someone else will be able to tell you much more but it's a nice collectible jar.
Jim


----------



## Skeet4206 (May 29, 2016)

Here's close-up pictures of the lid for the jar.  Don't know how to tell sizes on jars so I took picture next to a quarter for sizing.  Doing some reading on the diamond shaped "o" on the CFJCo logo and it seems this means something unique to these jars.  Paid 8 bucks at an antique store on some back road in Vermont.  There seems to be an antique store everywhere up in new England.  Some out in the middle of no where.  Would be curious what its worth.


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2016)

The insert / lid is not correct for the jar. Fortunately they are available and not expensive. The lid appears to be for a LIGHTNING jar. As I said previously, others will have to help with current values.Jim


----------



## deenodean (May 30, 2016)

Nice jar. Botlguy is correct, the insert is not the correct one. The zinc band is an odd size so if it fits that is a bonus. With the correct closure , book value is about $10


----------



## botlguy (May 30, 2016)

deenodean said:


> Nice jar. Botlguy is correct, the insert is not the correct one. The zinc band is an odd size so if it fits that is a bonus. With the correct closure , book value is about $10


I'm surprised it's that low with the monogram on the reverse.
Jim


----------



## ajohn (Jun 7, 2016)

RB 10 # 1709 HG aqua  .....$10- $12. Too bad it wasn't a one gal.


----------



## Skeet4206 (Jun 7, 2016)

I do appreciate the information.  Im curious about the correct lid for this jar.  Does it have the same logo as the jar embossed on it?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 8, 2016)

There are some variations of the proper insert, but something along these lines is what you need.  I could probably dig up an extra one around here somewhere if you can't find one.


----------



## Skeet4206 (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice!  I would love to have one for my particular jar.


----------

